# Twist the pouch?



## FWV2

OK Guys and Gals! Noob question about Dgui vids. In alot of his vids. and I should probably just pm him this question but dont want to be a total noob! Anyway; He talks about being sure to twist the poouch? not sure what he's talking about? either I have missed something in vids and I have watched a lot of them! cant seem to find the one where he explains this and why?

do you do this when shootin PFS. or with any slings?

Thanks!

Fwv2


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Twisting the pouch, in the case of DGUI's shooting (and shooting PFS and slingshots that need the ammo to go over a the top of the slingshot) REQUIRE you to twist the pouch so your thumb is facing down *UP*, then "tweak" it down a little. This propels the ammo over the "forks" of the PFS, instead of into your hand.





  








Altoids Wrench - shooting marbles and stones into the Indian Ocean




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Apr 15, 2013


__
11







You can kinda make it out in that picture above, if you click it.

Most shoots twist the pouch when using their anchor point too, which has been shown to improve accuracy. Check the forums for more information. Search you must.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yes. I shoot ttf, & twist for straightness...someone more wordy than I for the physics are sure to explain furry..great question, too; shows you really DO care


----------



## dgui

This video might be of some use, there are several videos on not getting fork hits and how to shoot on the pfshooter channel.


----------



## dgui

adding one more video that shows turning the pouch .


----------



## Tex-Shooter

If you look at my small picture at the left, you will notice that even though I don't Shoot like Dgui, I also have a 90 degree twist on my bands. I have only shot my hand one time and that was with a through the fork style slingshot with a 1 inch fork height and no band twist. -- Tex


----------



## FWV2

Thanks Tex! Cant wait to try the twist when I shoot next!

Fwv2.


----------



## LVO

Like the song says, Twist and Shoot!

****am tired and a bit loopy*** anic:


----------



## Imperial

Tentacle Toast said:


> Yes. I shoot ttf, & twist for straightness...someone more wordy than I for the physics are sure to explain furry..great question, too; shows you really DO care


charles !


----------



## FWV2

Well guys and gals! after ya'lls help and a torturing PMs from Dgui I think I got it down! been shooting for an hour and no fork hits! and hitting can almost all the time!

LVO! if I thought it would of helped I would of danced the twist and shoot!!!!

Again thanks to all for your help, suggestions, pics and vids!

Dgui! look out I'm coming up!! hahahahah! in about 10 yrs. hahaha!

Fwv2


----------



## Thistle

D- Those videos are fantastic! I wasn't sure what you meant by *soft shooting*. And watching you *twist and lift* your hand makes a HUGE difference. But I don't see the hand-lift thing when the thumb is in the down position?

Okay, I *think* I'm ready for my pickle fork now. :bouncy: I wasn't gonna do this until next year -- like I don't have enough projects that I'm ignoring already. 

But I'm getting really psyched!


----------



## Charles

I think you guys have it covered. Just think of your car as it drives over a speed bump in the road. Your car is bounced upward. That is all there is to it.

Think of drawing your pouch back to an anchor point somewhere near your face. If your hold has the pouch over your index finger, pinched by your thumb, then when you lift your thumb the ammo is dragged up and over the speed bump of your index finger, which throws the ammo up a bit. If your thumb is pointed toward your fork, you will get a fork hit; if your thumb is pointed toward the gap between the fork tips, you will propel the ammo up over the fork tips. Hence if you twist the pouch so the thumb is pointed toward the gap, you should be safe. The more you tilt your pouch holding hand back at the wrist, the steeper the speed bump and the higher your ammo will be propelled.

For those of you who shoot butterfly, essentially the same principle applies. But at full draw, you probably have the pouch resting on the ball of the thumb, with the pouch pinched between the pad of the index finger and the tip of the thumb. At release, the index finger moves away from the thumb, and the ammo is dragged up and over the tip of the thumb, producing the speed bump effect.

Once you understand what is going on, it is pretty easy to adjust you shooting style to avoid fork hits and hand hits when shooting a pfs.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## jhinaz

In one of dgui's videos he mentions 'twist and tweak' several times. Would somebody please explain the 'tweak' for me? Thanks, - John


----------



## treefork

The tweak is a bending back of hand and pouch emphasizing the speed bump effect. Check Dgui videos for demonstration.


----------



## Imperial

jhinaz said:


> In one of dgui's videos he mentions 'twist and tweak' several times. Would somebody please explain the 'tweak' for me? Thanks, - John


----------



## jhinaz

Got it!

Thank you treefork and Imperial......a picture is worth a thousand words. - John


----------



## Imperial

jhinaz said:


> Got it!
> 
> Thank you treefork and Imperial......a picture is worth a thousand words. - John


thanks , but all i did was provide the link to the visual, jakerock is the one that should be thanked. im still glad to of helped. good luck jhinaz with the shooting !


----------



## dgui

jhinaz said:


> In one of dgui's videos he mentions 'twist and tweak' several times. Would somebody please explain the 'tweak' for me? Thanks, - John


Pouch Tweaking side views.


----------



## Thistle

OMG! This is Exactly what I needed to see. Thanks D for charging to the rescue again. I love these vids!

I am so jazzed. :bouncy: Woo-hoo! Okay, NOW I know I'm ready for my pickle fork. Watch out! Laughing...


----------



## jhinaz

Thanks jakerock and dgui....those vids are great! - John


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Twist the pouch? No sir I will not....THWACK! OUCH! Ok maybe tomorrow I will


----------



## Thistle

Tube_Shooter said:


> Twist the pouch? No sir I will not....THWACK! OUCH! Ok maybe tomorrow I will


Laughing... I was just explaining this to D.

First, we like to punch holes in ourselves. Then we might attempt to figure out what the problem is. It depends on how painful this ouchie is or how big the hole. Good job. You explained it in fewer words than I.


----------



## dgui

Imperial said:


> jhinaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> In one of dgui's videos he mentions 'twist and tweak' several times. Would somebody please explain the 'tweak' for me? Thanks, - John
Click to expand...

Jake Rock Rocks and he gets right to the point.


----------



## Imperial

Imperial said:


> jhinaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> In one of dgui's videos he mentions 'twist and tweak' several times. Would somebody please explain the 'tweak' for me? Thanks, - John
Click to expand...

i just realized that for some reason what i wrote along with this youtube video didnt post, i meant for it to include, "this is not a DGUI video but from a fellow forum member, JAKEROCK put this video up about the pfs twist and tweak, straight to the point and simple to understand."

lol, twist and tweak, like a school boy nurple. :rofl:


----------



## dgui

Tube_Shooter said:


> Twist the pouch? No sir I will not....THWACK! OUCH! Ok maybe tomorrow I will


Why Turn The Pouch?


----------

